# Useful Tips For Writing Your Author Bio



## PiP (Feb 4, 2017)

I came across this article and thought it would be worth sharing with WF members. So you've been asked for an author bio... your heart sinks... 

[h=1]*How to Write an Author Bio When You Don’t Feel Like an Author…Yet*[/h]





> [h=1]by Anne R. Allen[/h]
> Maybe you’ve got a novel finished and you’ve been sending out queries. Lots. And you’re getting rejections. Lots. Or worse, that slow disappointment of no response at all.
> Or maybe you write short fiction and poetry and you’ve got a bunch of pieces you’ve been sending out to contests and literary journals. You’ve won a few local contests, but so far you haven’t had much luck getting into print.
> You may still be afraid to tell more than a handful of people you’re a writer. You’d feel pretentious calling yourself an “author.”
> ...



Article continues *<here>*


----------



## Ibidun (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you for that.


----------

